# What a day!!



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes it was!! I got up at 6AM, plowed a couple of driveways, drove into town had 3 wisdom teeth removed at 8:30, drove home, rested up then went back out plowing. The novacain started to wear off at about 10 AM, went home popped a couple of Advil had lunch: ice cream, crashed a bit. The snow is finally winding down at about 8 PM. We got about 8 inches of the light, fluffy stuff. OK--off my soapbox!!

Fran


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Could of been worst,could of been all 4


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

at least you got snow...it could have been worse you could of gotten married...(typing as my wife is hitting me Ouch)


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

At least it was fluffy snow. We got 15" of heavy wet snow. The weatherman called it snowcrete. I beat the hell out of SS Dauntless getting it plowed. Even with a high volume Flow Kooler water pump, I kept overheating. I need to buy an auxiliary pusher fan.


----------

